# cheyenne 740s anyone has one 2008 model



## 110983 (Mar 30, 2008)

we are picking up our unit next week, like others we ordered it before the judding reports hit the forms. just hope that fiat will sort thos out soon.and we all get replacement parts.Still back to my qestion can anyone give me a report,I know that motorhcaravan did a test in jan this year but i missed it.

I await your postings.


----------



## 111542 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Wheelsonwheels
I found your message a bit worrying.
We pick up our Cheyenne 730S at the end of May. Our first Motorhome!!
Have you had any answers yet?
Any responce from Autotrail?
Regards Siskincats


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, which publication is the review in? I have the MMM magazine and a few back issues of Which Motorcaravan and would be happy to take a look for the review for you.

I found a review of the Cheyenne 840D but not sure this is useful to you. It is available online at http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk if you go to Motorhome reviews then type in Auto Trail they posted the review on the 3rd March 2008

Have you collected your new Motorhome yet? I would love to know how it is going, we too are considering purchasing an Auto Trail.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Have you read 'New Motorhome' in Motorhome Chit Chat

Best regards
Broom


----------

